# Writing > General Writing >  Need help with my college writing paper--Title Ideas please

## paintedwords

We read a short story in Translating Traditions called "Remembering Lobo" [page 128-http://books.google.com/books?id=aqO...yuDg#PPA129,M2]

Our assignment: Write about someone who was very important to you that is gone now. What would you want the world to know about that person and what made them so special? Compare/Contrast what the person meant to you with what Lobo seems to mean to Mora.

now to my question: i need a title help! 

I wrote about my ex-fiancee and what he meant to me before he left. (background to the essay: we got engaged, then we got pregnant, and he left. (not gone in the death sense but gone in the left sense) and i wrote about what he left behind--years of friendship, love and my son.

Here is my WORKING *first draft* intro: [I'll update with more as it comes to me...severe writers block atm]
Jenny, will you marry me? These are the words that I heard early one July morning, in the parking lot of a motel outside of a Wentzville, Missouri motel. My boyfriend Kyle and I were loading our suitcases in the truck, on our way back from Eugene, Oregon to Panama City Beach, Florida. Had I imagined how short our time together would be, I may have said no, instead of my tearful yes.

I dont know if off of this little info I can get help.. but if you have any suggestions: Im completely open to help! thanks!

----------


## Jocafer

hmm, title...

"Tears in Missouri"?

hehe, just an opinion :P

----------


## paintedwords

hey, thats pretty good.  :Smile:  
I have no idea. I guess I should wait till my paper is more "done."

----------

